# DWARF SHRIMP SPECIES/COMMON NAMES. (picture heavy)



## pejerrey

So, I was trying to find info all in one spot, but seems to be all over the web and planet invert site you have to click on every single shrimp to know to which group it belongs to. 

PLEASE POST GOOD PICTURES OF THE SHRIMP THAT NEED IMAGES! THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO'S SHARING! 

( *=IMAGE AVAILABLE)

*
- The fist part of the list (no pics) is just a compendium of common names used to describe variants of each genus or phenotype(s). 

- There may be people calling the same phenotype with different names, or even using the same common name for different phenotypes. (ie,see red neos or rillis)

- I will post in the second part of the list good pictures of what is commonly "known as or bought/sold as". So, its just to get an idea of how the bugs should look like.

- For ideal water parameters, or particular info about the shrimp use google please. 
*

Here we go:

*
Neocardinia Heteropoda:*

- Red Cherry (RCS)*
- Sakura Red
- Fire Red*
- Painted Fire Red (PFR)
- Supreme Red*

- Yellow
- Fire Yellow*
- Golden
- Neon Yellow
- Neon fire yellow*

- Orange,Pumpkin*
- Sunkist Sakura*


- Red rilli*
- Blue rilli*

- Blue Velvet*

- Carbon Rili

Chocolate (Schoko)

- Black*
- Blue*
- Brown*

*Neocardinia Palmata:*

- Pearls (var. Blue*, White, etc.)


*Cardinia cantonesis:*

- Crystal red (CRS)*
- Pure Red Line (PRL)*
- K14 (also a PRL)*
- Crystal black (CBS)
- Pure Black Line (PBL)*
- Black Impact (also a PBL)*
- Tiger
- Super Tiger*
- Red Tiger*
- Orange Eye Blue Tiger (OEBT)*
- Black Tiger Orange Eye (BTOE)*
- Royal Blue Tiger*
- Black Tiger Black Eye (BTBE)*
- Panda*
- Shadow Panda*
- Blue Bolt*
- Hulk*
- Black King Kong (BKK)*
- Cristal White *


- Tibee (Tiger x Bee)*

*Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:*

-Malawa*

*
Caridina serrata:*

- Tangerine Tiger (TT)*

*
Cardinia japonica(multidentata):*

-Amano*

*Caridina (Paracaridina) meridionalis:*

- Camouflage Tiger Shrimp, Hong Kong Shrimp, Larry Shrimp*

*Halocaridina rubra:*

- Hawaiian Red Shrimps "Opae Ula"*

*Caridina Hogarti:*

- Green Nose Shrimp*

*Caridina Gracilirostris:*

-Pinoccio*

*Caridina BALBAUTIthis type is very confusing)*

-Rainbow*
-brown/black*
-zebra*

* SULAWESI*

- Cardinal
- Harlequin

*Palaemonetes sp.*

- Ghost/Glass shrimp

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*IMAGES (work in progress)
*



*Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):*

- Cherry (RCS)









- Sakura









- Fire Red 









- Painted fire red (PFR)









- Supreme











-Yellow









-Yellow Fire









-Golden
-Neon Yellow

-Neon fire yellow









- Orange, PUMPKIN









- Sunkist Sakura









-Red rilli










-Blue rilli










-Blue Velvet










-Blue Velvet Red Head









-Carbon Rili

Chocolate (Schoko)

- Black









- Blue









- Brown









*Neocardinia Palmata:*
Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)










*Cardinia cantonesis:*

-_Crystal red_(CRS)









- Pure Red Line(PRL)

















- Crystal black(CBS)

- Pure Black Line (PBL)










- Pinto









- Crystal White









-Wine Red









_Tigers_

-Regular Tiger









- Red Tiger









- Super Tiger









- OEBT (orange eye blue tiger)

















- BTOE (black tiger orange eye)









- Royal Blue









- BTBE (black tiger black eye)









- Tibee (Tiger x Bee)









- Black King Kong (BKK)









- Pandas



















- Blue Bolt









- Blue Bees









- Hulk









*Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:*
- Malawa










*Caridina serrata:*
TT - tangerine tiger










*Cardinia japonica(multidentata):*
- Amano












*Caridina (Paracaridina) meridionalis:*

-Camouflage Tiger Shrimp, Hong Kong Shrimp, Larry Shrimp










*Caridina Hogarti:*

-Green Nose Shrimp









*Halocaridina rubra:*

- Hawaiian Red Shrimps "Opae Ula"









*Caridina Gracilirostris:*

-Pinoccio











*Caridina BALBAUTIthis type is very confusing)*

-Rainbow









-Zebra









-Brown/Black










*Palaemonetes sp.*

- Ghost/glass shrimp










* Sulawesi*

- Cardinal









- Harlequin











Just copy and paste!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):

Cherry
Sakura
Fire Red
Painted fire red
Supreme

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow

Red rilli
Blue rilli
Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet Red

Carbon Rili

Chocolate

Black


Neocardinia Palmata:

Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)


Cardinia cantonesis:
Crystal red
Crystal black
Tigers

Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:
Malawa

Cardinia japonica:
Amano


----------



## Bryanmc1988

Just curious would making a list of the shrimps that can be house together just the common name like neo and carid or are they the only shrimps out there that can be house together


To clear it up I mean are there only two species (neo & carid) that can be house or is there a third or fourth species that can also be house in the same tank without inter breeding with each other


----------



## GeToChKn

Bryanmc1988 said:


> Just curious would making a list of the shrimps that can be house together just the common name like neo and carid or are they the only shrimps out there that can be house together
> 
> 
> To clear it up I mean are there only two species (neo & carid) that can be house or is there a third or fourth species that can also be house in the same tank without inter breeding with each other


The problems not as much as housing them together as finding params that overlap that make them happy and allow them both to breed.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Caridina japonica is the old name for Amanos. They have been reclassified as Caridina multidentata.


----------



## aznrice247

you forgot one.... Halocaridina

Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):

Cherry
Sakura
Fire Red
Painted fire red
Supreme

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow

Red rilli
Blue rilli
Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet Red

Carbon Rili

Chocolate

Black


Neocardinia Palmata:

Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)


Cardinia cantonesis:
Crystal red
Crystal black
Tigers

Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:
Malawa

Cardinia japonica:
Amano

Halocaridina:

Halocaridina rubra:
Hawaiian Red Shrimps 
*Opae Ula*


----------



## Bryanmc1988

GeToChKn said:


> The problems not as much as housing them together as finding params that overlap that make them happy and allow them both to breed.


They don't need to crazy breed but good enough to live together for a show tank


----------



## pejerrey

aznrice247 said:


> you forgot one.
> 
> Halocaridina:
> Halocaridina rubra:
> Hawaiian Red Shrimps
> Opae Ula


Thanks, can copy and paste the list and add it?


----------



## speedie408

*Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):*

Cherry
Sakura
Fire Red
Painted fire red
Supreme

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow

Orange
- Sunkist Sakura
- Pumpkin 

Red rilli
Blue rilli
Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet Red

Carbon Rili

Chocolate (Schoko)
- Black
- Blue
- Brown

*Neocardinia Palmata:*
Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)


*Cardinia cantonesis:*
_Crystal red_
- Pure Red Line
_Crystal black_
- Pure Black Line
- Black Impact
_Tigers_
- Red 
- OEBT
- BTOE
- Royal Blue
- BTBE 
- Tibee (Tiger x Bee)

*Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:*
Malawa

*Caridina serrata:*
TT - tangerine tiger

*Cardinia japonica:*
Amano


----------



## aznrice247

I think we should add images too  So it's like a nice gallery.


----------



## pejerrey

Thanks Nick! Now we're talking! 
I'll update first post!


*Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):*

Cherry
Sakura
Fire Red
Painted fire red
Supreme

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow

Orange
- Sunkist Sakura
- Pumpkin 

Red rilli
Blue rilli
Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet Red

Carbon Rili

Chocolate (Schoko)
- Black
- Blue
- Brown

*Neocardinia Palmata:*
Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)


*Cardinia cantonesis:*
_Crystal red_
- Pure Red Line
_Crystal black_
- Pure Black Line
- Black Impact
_Tigers_
- Red 
- OEBT
- BTOE
- Royal Blue
- BTBE 
- Tibee (Tiger x Bee)

*Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:*
Malawa

*Caridina serrata:*
TT - tangerine tiger

*Cardinia japonica(multidentata):*
Amano


----------



## aznrice247

speedie408 said:


> *Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):*
> 
> Cherry
> Sakura
> Fire Red
> Painted fire red
> Supreme
> 
> Yellow
> Golden
> Neon Yellow
> Neon fire yellow
> 
> Orange
> - Sunkist Sakura
> - Pumpkin
> 
> Red rilli
> Blue rilli
> Blue Velvet
> Blue Velvet Red
> 
> Carbon Rili
> 
> Chocolate (Schoko)
> - Black
> - Blue
> - Brown
> 
> *Neocardinia Palmata:*
> Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)
> 
> 
> *Cardinia cantonesis:*
> _Crystal red_
> - Pure Red Line
> _Crystal black_
> - Pure Black Line
> - Black Impact
> _Tigers_
> - Red
> - OEBT
> - BTOE
> - Royal Blue
> - BTBE
> - Tibee (Tiger x Bee)
> 
> *Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:*
> Malawa
> 
> *Caridina serrata:*
> TT - tangerine tiger
> 
> *Cardinia japonica:*
> Amano


What does a BVR look like?


----------



## speedie408

aznrice247 said:


> What does a BVR look like?


http://images109.fotki.com/v82/photos/4/1503564/10978663/photo-vi.jpg


----------



## aznrice247

*Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):*

Cherry
Sakura
Fire Red
Painted fire red
Supreme

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow

Orange
- Sunkist Sakura
- Pumpkin 

Red rilli
Blue rilli
Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet Red

Carbon Rili

Chocolate (Schoko)
- Black
- Blue
- Brown

*Neocardinia Palmata:*
Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)


*Cardinia cantonesis:*
Crystal red
- Pure Red Line
Crystal black
- Pure Black Line
- Black Impact
Tigers
- Red 
- OEBT
- BTOE
- Royal Blue
- BTBE 
- Tibee (Tiger x Bee)

*Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:*
Malawa

*Caridina serrata:*
TT - tangerine tiger

*Cardinia japonica(multidentata):*
Amano

*Halocaridina:*
Halocaridina rubra:
-Hawaiian Red Shrimps *Opae Ula*


----------



## aznrice247

speedie408 said:


> http://images109.fotki.com/v82/photos/4/1503564/10978663/photo-vi.jpg


Ohh w/ the red headgear, I wonder if there will ever be a Red Velvet, a transparent red body.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Let's get into some of the expensive/rare ones now. 

*Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):*

Wild
Cherry
Sakura
Fire Red
Painted fire red
Supreme

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow

Orange
- Sunkist Sakura
- Pumpkin

Red rilli
Blue rilli
Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet Red

Carbon Rili

Chocolate (Schoko)
- Black
- Blue
- Brown

*Neocardinia Palmata:*
Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)


*Cardinia cantonesis:*
_Crystal red_
- Pure Red Line
- Golden Bees
- Wine Reds
_Crystal black_
- Pure Black Line
- Black Impact
_Tigers_
- Red
- OEBT
- BTOE
- Royal Blue
- BTBE
- Tibee (Tiger x Bee)
Black King Kong
Pandas
Blue Bolt
Blue Bees
Hulk

*Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:*
Malawa/Sulawesi
Cardinal

*Caridina serrata:*
TT - tangerine tiger

*Cardinia japonica(multidentata):*
Amano


----------



## pejerrey

speedie408 said:


> http://images109.fotki.com/v82/photos/4/1503564/10978663/photo-vi.jpg


Actually, this is a great idea!

Nick, can I use your pictures from your thread to illustrate some of the shrimp in this ID guide?

Thanks!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Neocardinia Heteropoda (huge vars.):

Cherry
Sakura
Fire Red
Painted fire red
Supreme

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow

Orange
- Sunkist Sakura
- Pumpkin

Red rilli
Blue rilli
Blue Velvet
Blue Velvet Red

Carbon Rili

Chocolate (Schoko)
- Black
- Blue
- Brown

Neocardinia Palmata:
Pearls (var. Blue, White, etc.)
Blueberry

Cardinia cantonesis:
Crystal red
- Pure Red Line
Crystal black
- Pure Black Line
- Black Impact
Tigers
- Red
- OEBT
- BTOE
- Royal Blue
- BTBE
- Tibee (Tiger x Bee)

Caridina pareparensis parvidentata:
Malawa

Caridina serrata:
TT - tangerine tiger

Cardinia japonica(multidentata):
Amano

Halocaridina:
Halocaridina rubra:
-Hawaiian Red Shrimps *Opae Ula*


----------



## speedie408

aznrice247 said:


> Ohh w/ the red headgear, I wonder if there will ever be a Red Velvet, a transparent red body.


I'm sure we will in due time . Serious breeders normally have secret breeding tanks that the general public have no clue about until the new shrimp becomes public.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Probably good we are sticking to the widely available shrimp (in general) as opposed to the rarer colors, too.


----------



## pejerrey

Thanks guys! This list is coming along very good!


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> Actually, this is a great idea!
> 
> Nick, can I use your pictures from your thread to illustrate some of the shrimp in this ID guide?
> 
> Thanks!


Go right ahead Carlos. Thanks for asking.


----------



## pejerrey

speedie408 said:


> Go right ahead Carlos. Thanks for asking.


Thanks, I want to edit the picture to add text with the shrimp name in a corner, Is that ok?


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> Thanks, I want to edit the picture to add text with the shrimp name in a corner, Is that ok?


That's fine with me bro.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

You know, we often refer people to other sites for params. Maybe we should just do our own huge chart/photos for shrimp params here at TPT? The most comprehensive ever?


----------



## blacksheep998

I'd always heard that Blue Bee shrimp were Paracaridina. Has this changed or am I just confused?


----------



## pejerrey

Soothing Shrimp said:


> You know, we often refer people to other sites for params. Maybe we should just do our own huge chart/photos for shrimp params here at TPT? The most comprehensive ever?


Alright! Good one!

We can try and add *suggested* parameters at the side of the names. 

But this is kind of a debatable topic. 

TDS, PH, GH, KH.

Let's leave other parameters as obvious. Example: Some people believe that no3 should be zero and some keep them in 45ppm.... So, let's not start a debate.

* there is many exceptions.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

TDS really means nothing, IMO. You can EI dose and get TDS into 400-500. I guess if it matters at all, it would be for water changes and tap water.


----------



## Rainer

Don't forget the various Babaulti and Fan shrimp species.

Or the debated "Dark Green" species.


----------



## AVN

Are you doing this as part of MABJ's collab. project?


----------



## pejerrey

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> TDS really means nothing, IMO. You can EI dose and get TDS into 400-500. I guess if it matters at all, it would be for water changes and tap water.


See?

Let's keep it in ID.


----------



## pejerrey

Rainer said:


> Don't forget the various Babaulti and Fan shrimp species.
> 
> Or the debated "Dark Green" species.


C'mon! You add them! Lol!


----------



## Rainer

Me? You guys are the pros. I'm lucky just to know they exist.


----------



## pejerrey

AVN said:


> Are you doing this as part of MABJ's collab. project?


No, it came up because I was trying to help some Chilean friends at acuaristas.cl have better knowledge about this hobby. They were using "cherry" for all neos and calling them neocardinia japonica also.... Lol! 

I'm sure that book/website/magazine will have something like this. I will be happy if this thread is somewhat helpful to that project.


----------



## AVN

Then may I ask for your permission to use the information in this thread after you've finished compiling it?


----------



## pejerrey

AVN said:


> Then may I ask for your permission to use the information in this thread after you've finished compiling it?


Sure! Ask Speedie about his pics tho.


----------



## AVN

We already got Speedie's cooperation!


----------



## sonicpath

where is the Caridina cf. babaulti var green ?


----------



## pejerrey

sonicpath said:


> where is the Caridina cf. babaulti var green ?


I don't know! Why don't you copy the original post and paste it with that shrimp species?


----------



## james1542

+1 to Caridinia baubaulti green, blue, zebra, black

Green neo ? if it is real

Regular tiger shrimp
Super tiger shrimp
Aura blue (C. serrata?)

Cardinal shrimps? -caridina dennerli
Ghost shrimp
caridina multidentata Amano shrimp
Caridinia ropinqua brown and orange
Caridinia fernando
Caridinia gracilirostris pinnnochio shrimp


----------



## pejerrey

ok,

i added some images.

Please feel free to help out!




- but don't take it personal if I dont post the pic in the first post, please!


----------



## AVN

Your text is way too big, change the size the next time you edit it.

Also this PDF might have a more detailed list on Genus and common names. (Find scientific species somewhere else)

ShrimpBreedingChart


----------



## pejerrey

AVN said:


> Your text is way too big, change the size the next time you edit it.
> 
> Also this PDF might have a more detailed list on Genus and common names. (Find scientific species somewhere else)
> 
> ShrimpBreedingChart


Alright, I'll do.
I did that last night, I was tired.


----------



## chibikaie

Oh my gosh, THANK YOU for arranging them in a way that makes SENSE! It always drove me up and wall and across the ceiling how so many sites would mention the scientific names as an afterthought.


----------



## pejerrey

You're welcome. It needed to happen one day, right?


----------



## james1542

I'm going to start creating new lines of cherry shrimp just to make your life more difficult pejerry! Lol jk.


----------



## Bananariot

I'm pretty sure Black Impact is just a breeder's line of PBL CBS. Now if we're listing that, there's gonna be a long list.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167212

Also I think Blue Velvets and Blue Rilis are the same shrimp, Maybe you can consider them different grades but all in all they originated from the same red rili shrimp 
http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/shrimp/neocaridina-shrimp/blue-velvet-shrimp/


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> I'm pretty sure Black Impact is just a breeder's line of PBL CBS. Now if we're listing that, there's gonna be a long list.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167212
> 
> Also I think Blue Velvets and Blue Rilis are the same shrimp, Maybe you can consider them different grades but all in all they originated from the same red rili shrimp
> http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/shrimp/neocaridina-shrimp/blue-velvet-shrimp/


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Carlos is making this list based on "Shrimp species & common names" of all fresh water shrimp. Not weather or not they are the same shrimp or not. 

Common names from what I understand are the names that the shrimp are labeled under from the breeders or exporters. 

On the matter of Blue Rilis being the same shrimp as Blue Velvets, that's a whole other topic that we can only speculate with no solid evidence. Maybe I'll grab some Blue Rilis just to breed out myself to get some hard evidence after comparing both breeding colonies side by side.

Oh HEY! That's my video used in that link you posted lol.


----------



## pejerrey

Bananariot said:


> I'm pretty sure Black Impact is just a breeder's line of PBL CBS. Now if we're listing that, there's gonna be a long list.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167212
> 
> Also I think Blue Velvets and Blue Rilis are the same shrimp, Maybe you can consider them different grades but all in all they originated from the same red rili shrimp
> http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/shrimp/neocaridina-shrimp/blue-velvet-shrimp/


Thanks Bananariot, I will go with "black impact PBL" then. No problem with this list been long, that is the idea. Please share precise information and pictures to add to the first post.

As for what is blue velvet or blue rili or red rili, they are all neos at the end coming from the wild ones. I could narrow the list to just neocardinia heteropoda and leave it there too. But that is not the point of the list.
The point is to include all common names under their group and have some pictures to recognize them.

If you have blue velvets and you want to call them blue rili or even red rili is up to you, post a good quality picture of your shrimp and I will add it to the first post. 

No problem!


----------



## pejerrey

james1542 said:


> I'm going to start creating new lines of cherry shrimp just to make your life more difficult pejerry! Lol jk.


Go ahead, I want glow in the dark with polka dots neos!
Lol!


----------



## pejerrey

Good pictures wanted!! :d


----------



## pejerrey

Happy bday to me


----------



## Minor Threat

I'm going to have to agree with Bananariot to keep things from getting too complicated. The black impact is just another PBL. This would mean adding other PBL and PRL (Beni's, Crimsons, 35shrimp, Ebi's, etc.) to the list might lead to some confusion.

Also, sulawesis!!! Red lines, yellow cheek, yellow nose, cardinals, etc.


----------



## Rainer

And who could forget the Hong Kong Larry shrimp? 

Any US source for the Larry yet?


----------



## Minor Threat

add Pinto bees and blue jellies! those are some great shrimp.

Note that in Japan royal blues and BTOEs are referred to blue and black diamonds. Add that to the list? Don't know as we don't see a lot of Japanese shrimp here.


----------



## speedie408

Happy Birthday Carlos!! Enjoy it my friend!


----------



## Bryanmc1988

you should also add details on them like if they breed true or not... and water conditions etc etc... here is a good list you can add to the mix...

shrimpkeeping.com


----------



## DoubleT

add Caridina Babaulti to the list. There might be more but I just now of the green and striped varieties.


----------



## AVN

Pj, you can use the [ spoiler][/spoiler] tags to hide the pictures underneath the common names to make it compacted and cleaner.


----------



## pejerrey

Thanks! I will do the spoiler but in regards to parameters and all of that I will probably skip those things in te mean time until i finish with dwarf shrimp and images (as there is so many opinions about parameters).
Google is your best friend for details about the shrimp.


Please keep reminding me of dwarf shrimp that I may be missing! Oh, and please share pics!

Edit:
Do you guys think I should add "neocardinia heteropoda" or "cardinia cantonesis" , for example, to the pictures themselves?


----------



## speedie408

How about the different grades of Taiwan Bee, such as Extreme BKK/Ruby, 1 bar, 2 bar, or I have one that's all red . Looks just like a bloody mary cherry, but it's a red TB. Not sure what to call that one...


----------



## AVN

I'm pretty sure he's just doing shrimp genus and species, along with common names and grades. Not new variants that you haven't bred true yet!


----------



## pejerrey

Hey, you guys post pictures! 

Even better if the pic has visible name for the shrimp (so i don't have to edit). I'll just place it on the first post within the group it belongs. Even better if the bugs are representative of a stable line instead of hybrids or interesting offsprings, although that could be a whole other group of pictures!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Aren't hulk and green hulk the same?


----------



## pejerrey

updated!

I'm just using the name used when the pic was originally posted.

Thanks for helping organizing the list!


----------



## AVN

Use spoiler tags already! Your post is way too long and jammed with pictures! D: !

It'd make the first post a lot easier to read, because you know, right now it's a giant mess and takes up 3/4 of the first page.


----------



## pejerrey

AVN said:


> Use spoiler tags already! Your post is way too long and jammed with pictures! D: !
> 
> It'd make the first post a lot easier to read, because you know, right now it's a giant mess and takes up 3/4 of the first page.


that is a lot of work, i need to do it when I come back from vacations. I leave tomorrow morning, just taking 1/2 hr brake now.


----------



## AVN

If I could do it for you, I would. I am pretty quick at formatting tags and text.

Have fun on your vacation man! Where are you going?

I'll probably take this info and finish compiling it myself by the time you're back! If nobody minds, I'll repost this in another thread so I can edit in the spoilers and organize the pictures, along with adding any new information and pictures that might come up while you're away.

Then again, might be too much of a hassle. I might just let it pile up and make you do it all later. We'll see.


----------



## james1542

Nice work so far! Love the pictures. Maybe a juvy or baby picture if available too?


----------



## Barbgirl

List looks great!! Super helpful, thank you for taking your own time to do this!


----------



## speedie408

AVN said:


> I'm pretty sure he's just doing shrimp genus and species, along with common names and grades. Not new variants that you haven't bred true yet!


Extreme BKK, Extreme Ruby Red, 1 bar/stripe, and 2 bar/stripe BKK/Ruby are all "grades" of Taiwan Bees. They're not new variants and they breed true. :confused1:

Carlos - I'll post pictures for you soon bro.


----------



## AVN

speedie408 said:


> Extreme BKK, Extreme Ruby Red, 1 bar/stripe, and 2 bar/stripe BKK/Ruby are all "grades" of Taiwan Bees. They're not new variants and they breed true. :confused1:


My bad, I have no experience or knowledge with that species.



james1542 said:


> Nice work so far! Love the pictures. Maybe a juvy or baby picture if available too?


Might not be the most efficient use of space, as juvies tend not to show their true colors until adulthood. I find that low grade and high grade shrimp are hard to tell apart as juvies, but the difference is night and day when they get older.


----------



## pejerrey

Thanks, 
If you don't mind AVN I would like to still have fun with my thread when I'm on vacations. I can do it in my 16hr flight to Chile now that I think about it. I will have plenty of time. You could make an example of what you mean and post it here so if works well then I place in the first post, why don't you try that first instead of starting a separate tread? 

However, to be honest, I'm not very convinced of using spoilers yet. 

The organized list is in the top and there is gonna be a pile of pictures to browse under that. It works very well with the tapatalk version at least and doesn't bother me in the laptop.

If the first post takes the whole first page is ok with me. It's a list of names with bad arse pics to browse under it.

Nick, please post your pics, thanks bro!
I will add them to the first post.


----------



## SpecGrrl

Great list pejerry! Thanks and have a great trip!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Just missing Golden Bee and Cardinals, as far as I can tell.


----------



## pejerrey

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Just missing Golden Bee and Cardinals, as far as I can tell.


And ghost shrimp, blue jellies, pintos, etc...


I don't know if I would include bamboo shrimp tho. (ain't dwarf to my taste)


----------



## pejerrey

Ok, I tried the spoiler function to hide the pictures and i don't like it sorry.


----------



## Lkittredge

First page seems fine to me and very helpful. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## pejerrey

I just found out my dad had a brain stroke on my birth day, last night. 

He is in a hospital pretty far from where I'm gonna arrive. They're gonna let him out in a few days, so I won't be able to see him right away.

I'm leaving tomorrow morning as planned. I'll be there on Friday.

This kinda suck really bad.


----------



## Bananariot

pejerrey said:


> I just found out my dad had a brain stroke on my birth day, last night.
> 
> He is in a hospital pretty far from where I'm gonna arrive. They're gonna let him out in a few days, so I won't be able to see him right away.
> 
> I'm leaving tomorrow morning as planned. I'll be there on Friday.
> 
> This kinda suck really bad.


Our prayers are with you. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## AVN

First off, I want to extend my condolences for your father. I hope he makes a quick and full recovery. I want you to look on the bright side, at least you still have him around. I remember when I lost my grandfather to a brain tumor and cardiac arrest, it was a tough patch to get through, but it made me appreciate that I still have time to spend with my father, he on the other hand missed out and now it's too late.

I didn't want to hijack your thread, I was just offering to assist in any way possible because I'm going to be using the information from it. Stay in charge of it, work on it, it's a good resource you've been putting together and I do not want to take anything from you.

My spoiler suggestion was just to keep it all nice and tidy, I don't mind if the first post takes up the entire first page, but I hate it because it lacks clear organization and is just jammed with differently sized photos. It's just personal preference, but to me it was done very unprofessionally.

If I had done this, I would've organized by Genus - Species - Common Name/Grades with a spoiler tag hiding a giant photo right underneath each Common Name/Grade. to me, looking first at the categorization and then having to search below for a picture is inefficient. I want the picture right next to the shrimp so I don't have to look for it twice.

Below is my model, as you can see it has better organization, it saves space, it saves time, and makes it easier to load on phones. I tested the mobile version of this thread, and it stretches my entire screen and makes it really hard to focus on a single image and species without having to jump up and down the page. Spoilers open and close right below the grade, perfect. 

I cannot speak for TapaTalk users as I do not use it myself.

Neocardinia Heteropoda:
Red Cherry 


Spoiler














Sakura Red


Spoiler














Fire Red


Spoiler














Painted Fire Red


Spoiler














Supreme Red


Spoiler















Yellow


Spoiler














Fire Yellow


Spoiler














Golden


Spoiler



Picture here


Neon Yellow


Spoiler



Picture here


Neon fire yellow


Spoiler
















Again, just my opinion. Don't listen to me if you want, sometimes I'm a dick. But I feel my format would do nothing but improve the accessibility and aesthetic quality of your resource, if I did not strongly believe this, I would not have wrote a block of text, continuously pestered you to use spoilers, and made a model for you to compare.

Thanks for reading all this crap. :0


----------



## pejerrey

Thanks for editing and changing the word "stupid" for "unprofessional".
This is a hobby bro, I have a real job.


----------



## pejerrey

Well, "best" is sometimes a relative concept. In this case just your preference.

*One big thing I've learned from this hobby is to not get obsessed to control everything. Then it becomes a pita... Although, as it is about control for the most part, there is what we call "healthy neglect".

Is like asking people: 
when are your hands clean enough?

You will be surprised by how many people will consider each other gross or germofobic at every point of their spectrum.


----------



## pejerrey

Oh, and by the way. By using the word "retarded" to mean stupid or inmature or foolish, you may be offending somebody that is not stupid but has a condition they can't improve. Or somebody's relative.

(I learned the hard way, that is why I don't use that word anymore)


----------



## Zenzu

Can K14's really be considered PRL when they were crossed with Snow whites? Just because they breed true doesn't mean the line is pure.


----------



## pejerrey

oh! i forgot I did this!! lol! 'Bump I guess!


----------



## fplata

pejerrey said:


> oh! i forgot I did this!! lol! 'Bump I guess!


Pejerrey - I enjoyed it a whole bunch. 

Avn with al due respect you come across very condescending. Some times it's best just to let things be and take the high road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Flash

anyone ever heard of a red bolt?


----------



## Bananariot

Green_Flash said:


> anyone ever heard of a red bolt?


Another one of those TB's. A blue bolt that's red.


----------



## Dayumdanny

Don't forget to add princess bee's and super princess bees from Vietnam


----------



## infamouz23

Pejerry, thank you for taking the time out of your day to put this together. Much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Green_Flash said:


> anyone ever heard of a red bolt?


Heck yeah. One of my favorites. But yet another $$$ in price.


----------



## pejerrey

Hey guys! My pleasure, it was fun. I still have to add a couple more of course, keep reminding me of the ones missing and please share pics.


----------



## pejerrey

*DWARF SHRIMP SPECIES AND COMMON NAMES. (pic heavy)*



Dayumdanny said:


> Don't forget to add princess bee's and super princess bees from Vietnam


Do you have any pics?


----------



## Merth

Didn't see Snow White or is it the same as crystal white?


----------



## azjenny

*DWARF SHRIMP SPECIES AND COMMON NAMES. (pic heavy)*

I think we need Aura Blues which (I believe) go with TTs under Caridina Serrata.

This is a cool list!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Seems those Aura Blues have stopped being imported, because of teh high death rate and the blue velvets took over. (?) Still, should be added to the list.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Another suggestion is Caridina Sulawesi. No common name yet.


----------



## Gamezawy

really thank you for all your efforts


----------



## Bazz

Great post, was sent this link from a friend on my Facebook group, could the author pm me thanks


----------



## pejerrey

*DWARF SHRIMP SPECIES AND COMMON NAMES. (pic heavy)*

Or you can pm the author!


----------



## pejerrey

So, I'm missing:

Blue diamond?
sulawesi
Aura blue
Super Princess bee

right? any Pics?

Thanks for helping me keep it real.


----------



## aznrice247

I'll bump this.... 

I was actually trying to look for this thread and it does need to be updated now that we have some new editions.


----------

